# 76ers Exploring Numerous Trade Options - Andre Miller On The Block?



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> The 76ers aren't thrilled with the way the season has progressed thus far, and general manager Ed Stefanski has been working the phones as of late.
> 
> "We're on the phones a lot, learning what other teams are looking for and seeing if there's anything out there that makes sense for us," Stefanski said.
> 
> Stefanski didn't reveal who he has been shopping, but point guard Andre Miller is a prime target. He has played well, and is in the final season of his contract.


Via The News Journal


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: 76ers Exploring Numerous Trade Options*



> Andre Miller likely will become one of the most valuable commodities in the league as the trade deadline approaches. He is in the final season of his contract, earning a little more than $10 million. The Sixers have between now and then to determine whether he is more valuable as a key piece in their immediate future or as a trade option.


http://www.philly.com/philly/sports...s_GM_Stefanski_knows_his_team_s_troubles.html


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The problem is that they need a point guard back. How many teams have a younger point guard with a longer contract that they want to trade for cap space?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Elton Brand is the one that needs to go! The Sixers are back in last years form with him gone.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm sure Brand is still a very valuable piece to a lot of teams though, just needs to find a team with something to give back.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, if the sixers keep playing this way, i doubt anybody gets traded.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Sliccat said:


> Well, if the sixers keep playing this way, i doubt anybody gets traded.


I Still think a trade is coming, albeit a minor one.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i think they can trade Brand to the Mavs for a package which would likely include Josh Howard

or you can always send him to the knicks


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The former would be stupid and the latter impossible.


----------

